# I love cigars. Do they age you as much as cigarettes?



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

Not trying to lower people's moods or anything, but, I am just wondering if anyone here knows of some data relating to smoking cigars and how it affects the aging of skin. 

I love smoking cigars pretty much more than any other recreational activity, (except for drinking scotch ) but I don't want myself to look really old when I am entering my forties (in about twenty years). I read many an article about how cigarettes age people, but could find nothing aside from some passing mentions of cigars, and in all cases, they were simply lumped together with cigarettes as being just as bad for you. I don't ever inhale cigar smoke, and I smoke in well-ventilated areas and try not to smoke more than two cigars per week. In addition to that I take vitamins, exercise a bit, eat organic food and drink green tea like a fiend and stay out of the sun as much as I can. Surely these factors should help me look good and be able to indulge once and a while? What's the general consensus here? I should think that the lack of inhalation should play a significant factor. Anyone know some facts about this? It's really important to me, as I have a humidor with a 1000 cigar storage capacity that is soon going to be out of room. (I age my cigars) Lol.

Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Well they certainly help with stress. Beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

cig-arse-hole said:


> I don't ever inhale cigar smoke, and I smoke in well-ventilated areas and try not to smoke more than two cigars per week. In addition to that I take vitamins, exercise a bit, eat organic food and drink green tea like a fiend and stay out of the sun as much as I can


Considering all the things that you're currently doing, I have to believe that smoking a couple of cigars a week will have no impact on how your skin is going to look in twenty years. Please note that I do not have any scientific data to support this conclusion, just my opinion.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Totally non-scientific but I look at the great/famous cigar smokers from history.

Winston Churchill

Groucho Marx

George Burns

Zino Davidoff

Castro

Frued

Mark Twain

John F Kennedy

Kipling

and I'll let you think of the rest

These guys consumed many cigars a day and for there age all looked great (as far as skin)

So I say smoke away - everything in moderation

I think posting at 4:54 AM would do more harm to your skin then cigar will (get more sleep) I assume it 2:54 or 3:54 AM BC time but...


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I think worrying about how you're going to look in twenty years is going to be worse for you than the cigars.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it. Ive been smoking cigarettes for over 30 years & I still look like a teenager.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Grammaton said:


> I think worrying about how you're going to look in twenty years is going to be worse for you than the cigars.


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!

To OP, as you age your looks will change...doubt cigars will make much of a difference.

Truth be told, as I get older I care more about people's personality and character than I do their looks. IMO, happy people look better!


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

K Baz said:


> Totally non-scientific but I look at the great/famous cigar smokers from history.
> 
> Winston Churchill
> 
> ...


My brother asked me this question a while ago, and I gave the same answer as you :laugh:


----------



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

See, this is why I love this site. People who smoke cigars tend to be a bit more logical about the whole affair than ardent anti-smokers. I actually have to agree that high cortisol levels would definitely contribute to skin aging more than pretty much anything else. Just look at super stressed-out people and how they age! Cigars definitely relax me, so there's a good point. 

I like to believe that the anti-smoking police have taken their cause to a level bordering on religious fundamentalism. Think of all the know-it-all vegan health-nuts that preach the dangers of meat, tobacco, or pretty much everything else enjoyable. A lot of them look pale and emaciated, so how healthy are they really? Not to say that I don't like vegans, they can be cool people. I don't base who I like on their dietary preference. Haha. I'm just saying that there are a lot of things that can make you look like shit, including a diet lacking sufficient amounts of protein. 

Thanks for the replies guys, It's making me re-think less anxious about one of my favorite hobbies. Afterall, your supposed to relax with a cigar, not stress about one.


----------



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

Regarding my staying up late: I don't usually go past 12:00 am. I had a few days off due to horrible weather, so I have been indulging in my booze and smokes more, and it got me worrying. Haha.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

cig-arse-hole said:


> See, this is why I love this site. People who smoke cigars tend to be a bit more logical about the whole affair than ardent anti-smokers. I actually have to agree that high cortisol levels would definitely contribute to skin aging more than pretty much anything else. Just look at super stressed-out people and how they age! Cigars definitely relax me, so there's a good point.
> 
> I like to believe that the anti-smoking police have taken their cause to a level bordering on religious fundamentalism. Think of all the know-it-all vegan health-nuts that preach the dangers of meat, tobacco, or pretty much everything else enjoyable. A lot of them look pale and emaciated, so how healthy are they really? Not to say that I don't like vegans, they can be cool people. I don't base who I like on their dietary preference. Haha. I'm just saying that there are a lot of things that can make you look like shit, including a diet lacking sufficient amounts of protein.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, It's making me re-think less anxious about one of my favorite hobbies. Afterall, your supposed to relax with a cigar, not stress about one.


 My grandfather smoked from 10 year's old till 80 and didn't pass away till 90, and he was an AVID smoker. Hopefully I am blessed with those lungs of steel!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

What about a smoker tan? How many does this take?


----------

